
Two new steps toward quantum computing - djmylt
http://phys.org/news/2015-11-big-quantum.html
======
spooningtamarin
When I see what physicists are doing I feel my engineering expertise in
programming/algorithms/data structures is entirely useless.

~~~
djmylt
Given the extent to which physicists now rely on computer programming for
running experiments, data analysis, simulations and many other things, your
skills as an engineer are certainly not useless.

